# Baselayers: Under Armour vs SmartWool



## ShredLife

smartwool is the shit. worth every penny. i use smartwool longjohns and longsleeved tees and socks..... great thing about merino wool is that you can wear it a bunch without it starting to stink real bad... not so with polypro

i just don't like wearing merino wool t shirt when i ride - definitely itchier there... so i use a UA or more often a Nike drifit or Patagonia capalene t shirt with smartwool as the main insulating layer. if its super cold i'll throw on a R1 fleece.

the smartwool can go a week easy without washing (the socks maybe 3 days riding) and the polypro tees i switch out every day.


----------



## Leo

SmartWool is a SmartInvestment... sorry for the corniness there, but I mean it. I love my Smartwool midweight quarter zip.

I also use UA gear because I love their compression line. Sometimes I'll wear the UA compression as a base and throw a SmartWool midweight as a mid layer. Smartwool works really well as a base layer too though. They just don't offer a compression fit (I don't think it's possible to make a compression fit with wool) like UA does so that is why I mix them at times.

Just got their socks this year. Chose the PHD. I hear awesome reviews about their socks. I'll soon find out for myself 

By the way, in all reality... Merino Wool > Synthetics. I love UA, but wool wins this match.


----------



## ltdinh

That Capilene 3 looks enticing.. Since you said you got the t-shirt, I'm guessing it's a lighter/thinner material? I figure if I get Cap3 as a baselayer and put on a midlayer as needed, I should be straight right?


----------



## ShredLife

if you like compression fit and wool then look to the arc'teryx Rho ltw stuff. even more costly than smartwool, maybe not quite as tight as UA ( i dunno i don't have ant of their compression stuff) but its tight.


----------



## ShredLife

capalene is awesome stuff. gets stinky tho. 

it will keep you warm tho.... don't ever put it in a drier


----------



## ltdinh

Leo said:


> Just got their socks this year. Chose the PHD. I hear awesome reviews about their socks. I'll soon find out for myself


Yea, I was thinking about getting their socks too. Did you get the light or medium cushioning? I'm asking cause I naturally tend to have cold extremities.


----------



## Leo

ltdinh said:


> Yea, I was thinking about getting their socks too. Did you get the light or medium cushioning? I'm asking cause I naturally tend to have cold extremities.


I got medium cushioning. I didn't do it for warmth though. I did it for the extra shock absorption. They have extra cushioning in the heel and toe area so should be warmer than your average sock.


----------



## hellside

I have more than 10 smartwool shirts and socks. I also have UA compression shirt. I think there is a durability problem with smartwool. I am getting holes on my smartwool shirts in the elbow area.


----------



## bakesale

Best base-layers imho in order.

1: Smartwool
2: Arc'Teryx
3: Icebreaker
4: UnderArmour


----------



## lisevolution

I have used both of these and also the Patagonia Capilene 3,4 and R2 bottoms. The patagonia is my favorite hands down. Smartwool is also super solid but I like the fit of the capilene better. I wasn't a big fan of the UA cold gear for a base layer but I'm fat and not into compression fit ;-)


----------



## J.Schaef

smartwool. I love it.

I have never found it itchy. I wear it top and bottom as my baselayer.


----------



## dksmith17

A vote for Patagonia Capilene here. Stuff lasts a lifetime. My 15 year old stuff look brand new. The smell though is a different story.


----------



## ltdinh

I decided to go for the SmartWool NTS lightweight cause I found an awesome deal for them. Got the medium cushion phd sock too so we'll see how it turns out. Damn it's getting cold here..


----------



## Leo

ltdinh said:


> I decided to go for the SmartWool NTS lightweight cause I found an awesome deal for them. Got the medium cushion phd sock too so we'll see how it turns out. Damn it's getting cold here..


I just tried on the socks with my new boots last night. Let me tell you, I immediately felt a difference in these socks. They feel simply awesome! So much so that I don't think I'll ever buy any other sock brand again so long as these keep me warm next week at Tahoe


----------



## dksmith17

Yes for socks Smartwool is the goods.


----------



## havocRider

I was trying on some helly hansen longjohns when i was trying on my snowpants and I think I am going back to buy them, so comfortable and tight to keep ya warm


----------

